# off the wall



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a off the wall question (litteraly) I gotta motel that ive done some work for that wants me to put down that clear/protectant floor coating on some stonetile, 63 bathrooms and several larger areas. I understand it takes some prep/cleaning, anybody used this stuff? should it be bid like I bid painting? probably 2 coats? how long before the room can be used? ive never worked with it, but this place really wants me to do all their work, and this is opening a door for me that is very profitable, the place is less than a year old. they just never really finished alotta things, any help?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

We applied 3 coats of clear wet look sealer on this stone. Gotta b careful when applying cause if it goes on too heavy it will turn out with a milky looking finish. Each coat must be applied very thin.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Try this site http://www.aqua-mix.com/?s_kwcid=aqua%20mix%20products|747338899&gclid=CJiRgMW_n5ECFQ1zHgodt0VxvA


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

For interior applications we have used miramatte which works nicely.


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I did some lookin and if its glazed tile Im told you cant put sealer on it? it didnt look to me to be glazed as it has a real dry look to it, and the problem their havin is it keeps getting this white chaulky look to it, spose if I throw a little water on it and see if its porous, or it just puddles up. like I said Im no expert on this kinda thing, if all works out Im thinking bout 40-50 dollars per room? then by sf on the rest, it one a them things man,, I got the job if it can be done. (this is the same place that I made that 600 in one day with wall repair/paint,) they really like my work ethics and such, (damn thats a big collage word) well quess ill know more bout it tomarrow. thanks man. crow.


----------

